# world record grizzly bear?



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

is this real?


http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-grizzlybear.htm


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats been around longer than the internet


----------

